# Divers Down!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Quickly becoming my favorite way to hunt ducks! Good way to spend a day off! Our modest spread!









My kid is addicted to ducks but especially divers!









The kids having a blast!









Thanks for checking out!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Still waiting for one of these to fly by me here in North Dakota...You never know! :beer:


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Very nice Pictures. :thumb:


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

Did u anchor on a tree and slip bobber for walleyes when u were done!! Nice job sweet looking ducks


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Divers are always fun to shoot.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

nice job!


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

blhunter3 said:


> Divers are always fun to shoot.


When do you shoot divers? Your too busy farming. :wink:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

fieldgeneral said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Divers are always fun to shoot.
> ...


Once every other third year I get a chance!


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Too busy posting as well.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Just saw this.Great thread and pics.Nothing like it,'water' fowling at it's best.
For hardcore guys here's a heads up.Was deer hunting by boat on Lake Of the Woods last week and the 'good old days' of big water blue billing just may be back. :beer:


----------

